
“meta-learning scheme  [for] cognition and emotion” (2016) - pizza
http://journals.plos.org/ploscompbiol/article?id=10.1371/journal.pcbi.1003094
======
pizza
I've known about this article for a while, and I find myself thinking about
its concept all the time. It really does provide a versatile rule-of-thumb,
information-theory-enabled way to explain one's feelings.

